# First smallies of the year



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Caught using a brown and purple clouser. Only two fish but I only had a half hour to fish. I had a bad year last year chasing smallies so I am pretty happy so far this year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Clousers are great but don't forget poppers. Most of my smallies come top water. Top water strikes are explosive and just plain fun.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I caught one today. last year was great for me though. 
hit the rocky without waders. wasnt too bad.

topwater is my favourite. its more a summer thing though.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Caught this sunday. First smallmouth of the year and first on my new Winston BIII-SX. Saw her rise a couple times and decided to put on a boogle amnesia popper. After a couple casts, I see a huge take and set the hook. Spring is finally
here!


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is my first of the year. Caught today after work on an orangeish brown rebel wee craw. Started targeting smallies last year and had a pretty decent year. Happy to find this guy in the same area I found them last year.


Edit: my bad, didn't realize this was the fly fishing forum.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Biggest smallie ever for me on this eastern trib


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice Smallies guys ....I myself have not been having a good spring on the stillwater . Ive made 2 trips 1 smallie and 1 rockbass....flows are still 50-70fps above normal . I'm thinkin the colder spring and high water has them turned off......nothing is producing ...hopefullly another wk and things should turn on the up............


----------



## ttbnate (May 1, 2012)

It's been good so far. 
Been hitting them very successfully on some black buggers/articulated shank black bugger hybrids with a little bit of flash and some red/orange accent. 
Had a seven fish day targeting smallmouth on Wednesday afternoon. They hit on the drop most times. Get them before the water heats up too much.


----------

